# Can you see what I see?



## Suprise21x

Hello ladies .... i was here in march but sadly it ended in a miscarriage afew days later .... but I've taken a test tonight and I think I can see a line... I haven't had a period since the miscarriage.

The first 2 tests are tonight the bottom one was yesterday x

Thanks ladies x


----------



## NightFlower

I see lines on the top test


----------



## DobbyForever

Agree I see it on the top fxed


----------



## amb_83

I also see on the top one. Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see a line on the top one too. Good luck :)


----------



## Suprise21x

Morning Test's today...I think I can still see sonthing lol x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something.


----------



## amb_83

There’s lines om them for sure.


----------



## Lucy3

Yep I see something!


----------



## kittiecat

I can see something too :)


----------



## Suprise21x

Hey ladies..... has one experienced faint positives then a negative test?? 
Yesterday and the day before i had really faint positives expected for the one I took in the evening..... and today I took 2 more first wee and can hardly see anything so I stayed off water and took another one just now and still can't see anything.

Has anyone experienced this? 

Thank you x


----------

